# My video card is not working



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

"Failed 8876086A D3DFMT 22 DEPTH 80
Unable to initialize video subsystem"

W-what is happening?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 16, 2010)

Does this pop up when you run a particular game or application?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 16, 2010)

I did a cursory Google search on a part of that error, and it's specifically from a Capcom System 3 (CPS3) emulator (actually, there are others for "Failed 8876086A" since I think that's an actual DirectX error code, but not for "D3DFMT 22 DEPTH 80").

I'm not entirely sure what it could mean off hand, but a few possibilities:
DirectX is out of date. Grab the latest update and try again.
Graphics card driver is either not installed properly (Microsoft-supplied drivers _work_, but don't support everything) or corrupted/outdated; If nVidia, go here; If ATI, go here. If Intel, you're likely SOL, but you can try here. If other (SiS, S3, etc), then yes, you're SOL.
There's a setting in the emulator somewhere that isn't widely-supported or that doesn't work on your graphics card or operating system. I don't have the config file in front of me, but if you were to, for example, back up the file and then try disabling VSync or changing a few other graphics options, you may find something that works.
(Inferring from "D3DFMT 22 DEPTH 80") You're using an improper/unsupported video mode. Try changing the resolution/bit depth in the configuration file for the emulator to be the same as your desktop.
The emulator might not be compatible with your operating system. Try right-clicking on the .exe and hitting Properties, then go to the Compatibility tab and trying Windows XP compatibility mode if you're running Vista/7, or try Windows 2000 or even Windows 98 if you're running XP.
A last resort option that tends to work against bizarre errors in some cases is to modify the PagedPoolSize registry setting to the maximum, FFFFFFFF. I haven't seen changing it cause any problems, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be careful. It may not have anything to do with the problem, but I've seen crazier things happen because of the default setting on some computers (games refusing to launch, etc). It's not really recommended, but it's something you can try and I'm relatively confident that it won't cause any problems.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Does this pop up when you run a particular game or application?


Some of them, Yes.


Runefox said:


> I did a cursory Google search on a part of that error, and it's specifically from a Capcom System 3 (CPS3) emulator (actually, there are others for "Failed 8876086A" since I think that's an actual DirectX error code, but not for "D3DFMT 22 DEPTH 80").
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what it could mean off hand, but a few possibilities:
> 
> ...


It's more less that the emulators are;

A. Don't wanna run.

B. Looks like shit.

Or C. Bad framerate.

The ones that don't wanna run are the CPS3, EPSXE emulators, Mame and Zsnes looks like shit and VisualBoyAdvance has bad
framerate when window is at full screen.

Is it because of DirectDraw?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2010)

Also, Downloaded Direct X and 7-zipped it, Got half way to installing it, Got an error.

"An internal system error occurred. 

Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to determine problem"

Huh?


----------



## Nollix (Jul 17, 2010)

You're fucked. (Re)install gent---Windows.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 17, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Downloaded Direct X and 7-zipped it, Got half way to installing it, Got an error.
> 
> "An internal system error occurred.
> 
> ...


 
What do those log files say?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, I restarted my computer today, And everything is okay


----------

